# DIY reading light



## Kenny (Aug 21, 2011)

So I came home from London on Friday with my new Kindle

(I hope I won't regret it when the new one came out. 7 hours at an airport can lead to spontaneous purchases ).

I didn't feel like waiting 1-2 weeks+ before receiving a reading light, so I decided to make one myself at 3 am last night.

The two pics to the bottom right were taken in a completely dark room.



http://imgur.com/cNKE0


(the tape is just there because the superglue had not fully dried when I woke up).

Obviously this is not something I'll show in public, but works great for some late-night reading. 
I might start working on prototype 2 soon, that one won't use parts from an iPhone cover for example .


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Kenny, very clever.  Necessity is the mother of invention, right?

But I wonder, why didn't you just turn on a lamp or something?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks 

I don't have a nightstand, so I don't have anywhere to put the light. Also, falling asleep when the only light source are two small LED's is easier than a 60 W lightbulb (unless I turn it off when I'm going to try to sleep)


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Kenny, very clever. Necessity is the mother of invention, right?
> 
> But I wonder, why didn't you just turn on a lamp or something?


Haha that would take away the fun I'm sure!

Very cool set up.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

This is just too cool!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks all 

The LED-light uses 3 tiny SR297 batteries, and I can't find them in local stores 

If I can find out what voltage the light needs I can probably build a battery-pack and attach it to the base of the reading light, and have two wires end up in the battery compartment of the light instead (instead of having them connected to the bottom of the light like they are now).


----------



## James Lorenz (Jul 29, 2011)

Way to go...nice job!


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

I actually showed my brother in law this last night and he thought it was really cool looking too! haha keep up the good work, you might just be onto something here!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments 

So I've been working on the second prototype, but I forgot to change the brown wire to a black one before it was too late (i.e. I had already glued it).

When I said I wasn't going to use parts from an iPhone cover on the second prototype, I lied 

Very easy to change the batteries in this one, I have taped three batteries together to keep them from falling out. I can shake the device a fair bit without them doing so.

I decided to use another type of button cell batteries I had lying around (can't remember exactly what they're callet).

I'm trying to think of something I can use to cover up the blue/transpartent parts of the base, and also perhaps put a cable sleeve or something around the two wires leading to the LED.


----------



## bulrush (Aug 14, 2011)

I bought a gooseneck LED light from Big Lots for $2. Though I have built LED lights before, buying one was easier because I simply cannot find a plain gooseneck as a part by itself. My LED light can lay on my chest while in bed and I can twist the gooseneck to shine on my Kindle 3 SO.

Here's another LED with gooseneck.
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/ledflex2.htm
The above model is often found in dollar stores also. But it uses 3 expensive coin batteries, which are $4-5 each. $1 light with $15 in batteries? I don't think so.

I prefer LED lights that use AA or AAA batteries as they are often 4 batteries for $1 at the dollar store.

There are many inexpensive LED book lights on Ebay. Here are a few. But most come from Hong Kong. I have had good luck with ordering things from Hong Kong. I received about 10 orders this year alone from HK with no problems, but it does take 3 weeks. 
$1.49 free ship: http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-LED-Lighting-Light-Plastic-Clip-Blue-Case-8713-/290523597458?pt=Lamps_US&hash=item43a48e4a92

$1.49 free ship: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LED-Clip-Adjustable-Book-Reading-Light-Super-Bright-/270806821822?pt=Lamps_US&hash=item3f0d582bbe


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 24, 2011)

I got my battery operated LED light on eBay for about $5 free shipping. It arrived quickly and works great.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 21, 2011)

^But where's the fun in that?

I'm still thinking about how I can cover the base of the reading light, any ideas?


----------



## shiny_cherry41 (Aug 29, 2011)

So, that is just an improvised reading light, well, I like the idea. Very good!


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

Kenny said:


> Thanks for the nice comments
> 
> So I've been working on the second prototype, but I forgot to change the brown wire to a black one before it was too late (i.e. I had already glued it).
> 
> ...


Now this is awesome! I love the reuse of the iphone case


----------



## Kenny (Aug 21, 2011)

^Thanks 

I couldn't find anything else that was suitable for the task. So I had to use another $1 iPhone case from China.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 21, 2011)

Decided to change my second prototype from using only one LED to two.

These new LED's seems to light up the screen much better, and much more evenly.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 21, 2011)

Bought two M-edge cases, so I figured I should make a reading light that fits in those cases (they have room on the left side of the Kindle for a light).



http://imgur.com/HdbZj




http://imgur.com/oY80b




http://imgur.com/IDXI9


Works really well. About 90 % finished with it .


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

You should perfect your light and market it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 21, 2011)

Alice Coyl said:


> You should perfect your light and market it.


Haha! Doubt there's any money in it. Takes too long to make and too little profit in it, unless anyone here wants to buy one for 100 bucks, just send me a PM


----------



## Kenny (Aug 21, 2011)

Decided to change the on/off button, because the old one was kinda unstable (if I touched the actual switch the light would sometimes go off).










Works much better


----------



## Kenny (Aug 21, 2011)

Was bored, so I added a second mode to the light (single battery or two batteries in parallel)

2 batteries in series - 1 battery - off (how the switch functions).

3:40 am, time to go to bed I think.

Edit: Forgot to include the pic.


----------

